# AW Super III are now IN STOCK...



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have received my first shipment of the New Auto World Super III R1 cars. 

I am currently updating my website and all back orders will be shipped on Monday morning.

Anyone that would like to get regular updates pertaining to new releases can sign-up for my blast emails that are sent out once per month or so...no spam, just info on new releases or even special prices on merchandise to Email Customers only. Sign up is on my home page...Thanks


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pictures, pictures, pictures

(of the chassis) pretty please!


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Sorry for the delay but I have been working long hours....:woohoo:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for those.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

The front wheels look quite adjustable to me, I guess there will be no disturbance in the force!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Jeff, 
what are the prices for sets and singles.Thanks


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Do they come with bodies??? How about pics of them?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There is a thread on here somewhere with body pictures or just go to Jeff's website, the online store either page 2 & 3 or 3 & 4 of the Autoworld section.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

How about a link that actually takes us to the page we can order from when you're done updating?

I went to the AW page. 
I see a pics, a message that says they're available... but no way to add them to my cart.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You talking to me or Jeff?

Go to a page such as https://securewsch01.websitecomplete.com/motorcitytoyz/shop/showDept.asp?dept=84 and click on the thumbnail or heading. Not rocket science.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks.... I wasn;t expecting them to in the middle of the pages, I thought, being new.. they;d be feautred.. or at least be either first or last on the list, not in the middle.

I ordered 4. I;m interested in the iwheels verisons though and I hope I can get a few of those... if I dn;t have to get a bank loan for them


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

wrong forum!oops!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have you had a chance to run them? rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Great, ugly life-like cars...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rodstrguy said:


> Great, ugly life-like cars...


 

:lol: Would have to agree Rod, they do remind me of some of those LL models produced over the years. :freak: rr


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Sorry for the delay but I have been plowing snow for the last week (own snowing plowing business) ! 

Here is DIRECT LINK to Super III Case Lot of 12 complete cars - $239.99 plus shipping.

https://securewsch01.websitecomplete.com/motorcitytoyz/shop/showProd.asp?prod=492

Single cars are also available for $24.99 each.

I will be attending the following shows (info available on my site):

Taylor Trade Center Slot Car Show- Taylor, MI (March 8th)
Aberdeen, MD Slot Car Show (March 30)
Richfield, OH Slot Car Show (Brad Bennett) April 27 & October 26, 2008
Mid-West Slot Car Show (Indiana) (Mike Dore)

Thanks....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Are you going to be selling the iwheels versions too?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*iWheel Super III*

Distributors DO NOT get a better price on the iWheel versions ...we pay the same price as listed on the Auto World web site. For this reason, I would think that most everyone that wants them will buy directly from AW site.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Jeff,

do you stock spares for these?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Spare of what? iWheel cars? No...AW has not yet released them as of today and I will not be selling them as your price is the same as what I pay.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I think that...*

I think that he meant "spare parts"....

I don't think that spare parts exist....

Scott


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sorry I do mean spare parts. AW should have these avaialbale as soon as the product they are for is.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I contacted Amy at AW today via email asking whether or not they would be releasing parts for the Super III any time soon and if so, when.

She replyed that currently, they did not have parts planned for the Super III but that she would pass the info on to the slot car team manager.

So far, I have received nothing but good emails concerning the Super III chassis except for the bad body styling (ZIPZAP look a likes) and not being able to use current X-traction, Tomy or AFX bodies on the chassis due to the wheelbase and body mounts.

I have read elsewhere that a few of you have had your chassis go up in smoke. I need to know what kind of track system you were using and amps.
If you send me your name, address and how your car went up in smoke, I will TRY to get you a replacement but I need as much info as to how, why and when it happen. 

I have found that they run better at high amps but they do get very hot.
I have also noticed that after long periods of racing that the front driver's tire tends to come off the rim - just about a 1/8 inch. I ran one - right out of the box ...no oil or break in done - for 4 hours straight to see what would happen. I have done this on every release - from R1 of JL TJets to the Super III's and this chassis was by far the BEST out of the box. It was only one car, but after 4 HOURS....the chassis had very little wear on the shoes and was HOT but did not go up in smoke. After it had cooled down, I took it apart and lightly oiled all the moving parts and reassembled it. I then put it back on the track for another 2 hours and it was even better. 

The front axle is very weak (bendable) and on the few cars that I have taken out to look at, they all seem a bit out of round (not straight) - which in the long run would cost a racer some time. I am not the best racer but I have a few Tjet Ultra-G's that are so fast that run circles around the Super III chassis I am testing. Like I said, I am not the best racer but when my 4 year old daughter can beat me, that is bad too!

I don't want this to be taken negative post but as a very bias one. I love the Johnny Lightning chassis as they made it affordable to race our older Tjets since the NOS Aurora chassis are becoming harder to find. I liked the JL Xtraction chassis as it too was good for the hobby. When AW released the Ultra-G chassis, I was not sure that it was going to be accepted but I was wrong. That chassis is one hell of a chassis for the money and in the future I am sure that as more slot car racers get them in their hands, that this chassis will be around for a long time. 

In closing, I hope AW is listening to you - the people that are buying, racing, building and burning up their slot cars. Without you there IS NO SLOT CAR HOBBY (BUSINESS)! I wish I had the power to make everyone happy but then we all would not be here at this forum - giving each other our opinions on the products that we are buying and selling. 
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I hope you and Amy were discussing hop-up parts, because if she meant actual spares that would be a terrible decision.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm kind of surprised that people would complain about the Super III bodies appearance because the Mustangs look awesome and well proportioned in person. The stock car bodies are large, but look pretty good.

As a minimum, AutoWorld should provide service parts for things that wear out with use, like guide pins, pickup shoes, brushes, brush springs, and pinion gears. Although some of these parts like brushes and brush springs can be obtained from other sources their application will have to be adjusted a lot for use in the Super III. Some of these parts are unique and have no other source other than AutoWorld.

There are a few parts that I think AutoWorld has no choice other than to provide replacement parts for: the guide pin, the shoes, the shoe springs, the *brush screws*, and the armature. All of these parts are unique to the Super III. Despite being metal, the guide pin will wear out. Shoes always wear out. The shoe springs can easily get twisted and stretched when replacing shoes, and the armature will eventually wear out and in (hopefully) rare cases, fail. Brush screws are easily dropped and lost, especially with the screw head design that AW uses. The inherent serviceability of the Super III design means that it can last a very, very long time with simple replacement of parts that wear out. That's the beauty of the design, but it can only be realized if parts are available.

A note about the heat. To assess this properly you really need to measure the temperature of the motor. A non contact thermometer is the easiest way to do this. These tend to be a little pricey, although Harbour Freight has some less expensive models. I mention this because temperatures that feel hot to the touch, especially for those of us who are not in a rugged, manly man profession working with our hands, temperature may not be of consequence. I've found that even 120-135 degrees F feels really hot to the touch. But a slot car running at 130 degrees F is not bad at all, especially if it is slogging along with neo traction magnets. If the temperature is above 140 or so for extended periods of time, then heat may start to be a problem. Temperatures above 160 with a stock motor for any length of time are usually a sign of impending failure. The bottom line is that the temperature may not be as bad as you think. To AutoWorld's credit, putting strong motor magnets in the car helps, as does the tall tires. The brush tension is also setup pretty good, although it appears to have been achieved by shortening the brushes. I would have preferred a longer brush and the application of a soft thread locker (Vibra-Tite) on the brush screws but at least they were aware of the need to have the brush tension set correctly. 

Overall, I'm with Jeff on this one. The Super III has the makings of a car that can be a lot of fun to drive and last a long time. Having a supply of service and repair parts that take advantage of the inherent serviceability of the Super III will go a long ways towards enhancing its overall appeal.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Looks like whoever got the answer from Amy should seek clarification.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> I'm kind of surprised that people would complain about the Super III bodies appearance because the Mustangs look awesome and well proportioned in person. The stock car bodies are large, but look pretty good.


I'm not surprised. I have a black Mustang sitting right here. It's a nice looking body but it still looks Zip-Zap-ish. Especially when compared to a diecast 1:64 Autoart Mustang.

And why does this body weigh 4 grams? The racing line of thinking just isn't being followed through on at AW. I've heard each gram of a car this scale is like 100 lbs in a 1:1 car. For comparison, my Dash 55 weighs 2 grams. These AW cars need to go on a diet. 

The chassis sits way too high. Lower the chassis and put in weaker traction magnets and make the traction magnets longer and the car will handle just as well and not get as hot because of excess downforce. 

Another area of oversight is no holes for body tubes for racers that want to run Lexan. This is billed as a competition chassis, it should have holes for Lexan body tubes. Easy enough to add but they should come this way from the factory

Too many small details are being missed. AW just doesn't 'get it'...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

My suprise was that AW did not go for a GTP body on the longest or second longest wheelbase to really show that feature off. As Dan says something low and light (and I will add long) would have been better.


----------

